# Own CHIPS on Blu-ray and DVD on June 27 or Own it Early on Digital HD on June 13



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> WATCH CHIP HIT THE FAN WHEN
> 
> *CHIPS*
> 
> ...


----------

